# Unable to network print to HP Color LaserJet 2600n connected via USB to Windows PC



## jmartinezclark (Feb 7, 2007)

I just got a new MacBook Pro, and I am trying to print on my network to a HP Color LaserJet 2600n that is attached via USB to a Windows XP PC. I have carefully followed the instruction posted on http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3015.html and I am still unable to print. I made sure the printer name on the remote Windows PC has no spaces. 

Problem: After I enter (on my Mac) my Windows PC user name and password to access the user account on the remote Windows PC, I get the following error message:

Unable to connect to server with the provided password and user name. Error: 256

The Windows PC is running the Windows XP Firewall, the Avast Antivirus, and Windows Defender. I have deactivated all these applications and the issue persists. I made sure I added on the Windows XP PC an additional service (the TCP/IP print server service) to allow others (notably Mac OS X users) to print per the recommendation on 
http://tech.ifelix.net/3002.html 

I called Apple yesterday (I am still in my 90-day free support since this is a new MacBook Pro). After some basic troubleshooting with a tier one rep, I was transfered to a tier 2 rep who told me after making sure that I was following the right steps to try to add the printer, that since the HP LaserJet 2600n printer is connected to a Windows XP computer, my set-up is not supported by Apple and declined continuing troubleshooting the issue. According to this person Apple will only support network printing when the printer is directly attached to a hub/router. The equipment room has the cable connection, the cable modem, the hub/router, the wireless access point and is located in one building and the office where all the PCs are (including the HP Color LaserJet 2600n printer) is located in another building.

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 7, 2007)

There's a lot of info from people with the exact same problem in this thread:
http://www.macfixitforums.com/php/showflat.php?Board=Forum6&Number=691131

Is the XP machine SP2?


----------



## gsahli (Feb 7, 2007)

The 2600n has a very unique OS X driver, that works for just these two comm methods - USB (direct to the Mac) and Bonjour for network printing. Because HP's drivers are Carbon drivers, the comm protocol(s) is specified in the driver -- which means that the CUPS network printing protocols (like Windows Printing) are completely bypassed and not usable.

Your best option is to hook the printer up by ethernet.

(although hard to find, this info is available on the HP web site.)


----------



## jmartinezclark (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your help! I will figure out a way to connect the printer via ehternet then.


----------



## jmartinezclark (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a way using some type of product to connect this printer wirelessly to the hub located in another building? HP doesn't have anything in their list of accessories. I wonder if there is some type of ethernet wireless extender that I could use.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 8, 2007)

I know Airport Express will do this, but since I don't have one, I don't know if it only works in this "client/WDS" mode with an Airport Extreme Base Station. See the figure in this (Remote station/wired client - wired client would be the 2600n):
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107454


----------

